# Comfortable seats in habitation



## delicagirl (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi  -  my Delica  has very "upright-vertical-horizontal" deep foam seating either side of my dining table/lounge (when table is removed).  It is not fabulously comfortable for lounging in because of the upright back.   ~i have a satisfactory method of putting my feet up, which helps for reading in the evening,  but,  the Vertical back......   mmm  ...   i have devised all sorts of angular supportive bits n bobs to try to "angleise" my back support....   a sausage type long cushion at bum level / a pilates blue rubber ball at mid back level  /  a variety of cushions at the back and at the side of my thighs for arm-supports...   but i have not quite cracked the final design for real comfort.  

Lockers are underneath all the seating and so there's a flat hard board under the foam to protect the batteries/water tank etc etc.  

i have more space upwards from the seats if that helps  those clever designers who hang round here to come up with a new angle on this...... (sorry re pun just could not resist!) 

Has anyone else had a go at this type of internal chair re-design  -  or do i just need another  £50k+ for a new van :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:?


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Feb 23, 2018)

*Similar*

Hi, we have similar issues....need cushions to relax in hab area....Maja


----------



## wildebus (Feb 23, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> Hi  -  my Delica  has very "upright-vertical-horizontal" deep foam seating either side of my dining table/lounge (when table is removed).  It is not fabulously comfortable for lounging in because of the upright back.   ~i have a satisfactory method of putting my feet up, which helps for reading in the evening,  but,  the Vertical back......   mmm  ...   i have devised all sorts of angular supportive bits n bobs to try to "angleise" my back support....   a sausage type long cushion at bum level / a pilates blue rubber ball at mid back level  /  a variety of cushions at the back and at the side of my thighs for arm-supports...   but i have not quite cracked the final design for real comfort.
> 
> Lockers are underneath all the seating and so there's a flat hard board under the foam to protect the batteries/water tank etc etc.
> 
> ...



I was watching various youtubers in last couple of days mooching around brand new vans at the NEC and I was actually thinking that just about every seat in the various lounge areas looked uncomfortable for exactly the same reason yours are not comfortable, so save your money!
I tend to put a cushion or two to support and push my lower back out a bit to make it more comfy


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 23, 2018)

wildebus said:


> I was watching various youtubers in last couple of days mooching around brand new vans at the NEC and I was actually thinking that just about every seat in the various lounge areas looked uncomfortable for exactly the same reason yours are not comfortable, so save your money!
> I tend to put a cushion or two to support and push my lower back out a bit to make it more comfy



 i have a wide variety of different density cushions which can help..   but on those evenings when you just "cant get comfy"  it is irritating !!

i have adapted a piece of very light bit of 6" high insulation board, (which i have covered in curtain-matching fabric) which is the right height for an arm-rest and which i can use when flat for a coffee cup, or with the addition of a small cushion gives me a comfy forearm rest.  i can move this to any of my seats so its not taking up too much space.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Feb 23, 2018)

....couldn't you get a piece of cushion foam cut/moulded to the shape you need.. ? Maja


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 23, 2018)

maja07 said:


> ....couldn't you get a piece of cushion foam cut/moulded to the shape you need.. ? Maja



how would i get that done ?


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Feb 23, 2018)

...not entirely sure....an upholstering firm like those that re-do the bench seats in vans maybe ? Maja


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 23, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Have never found any comfortable seating in any van apart from the sofa in the Winnebago



Thanks  maybe i will stop searching for the impossible  ...  i change my cushion configuration regularly and one day i will just go BINGO   thats it....   but till then....   i move around the different seats in the van and get different views... so that's a bonus


----------



## Les Haro (Feb 23, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> how would i get that done ?


You can use a sharp knife (long blade) electric carving knife or something like below to shape foam. 
Measure H W L B of the most comfortable chair at home and check the relevant angles and springs, make it's profile out of cardboard, take to van. 
Realise you have to make a compromise.

Foam Cutter Electric Hot Wire Polystyrene Cutting Machine Pen Tools with Adaptor | eBay


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 23, 2018)

We just use a IKEA sofa with matching storage box underneath... Cheap and comfortable.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 23, 2018)

Wedge shape cushions are available

Amazon.co.uk: wedge support cushion

Other places either sell the cushions or will cut the foam for you to cover

cushions


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Feb 23, 2018)

*swivel seats*

Althoughit's not possible in all vans, have you considered fitting swivel bases on the cab seats (drivers/passenger) ? 

On the Hymer, I can swivel the seats to point into the hab area. I'm lucky to have ISRI seats with lots of adjustments, 
this option provides two comfy reclining arm-chairs.

I do agree that the typical m-home bench type seats are not so comfy for long term loafing.

james


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 23, 2018)

wobblyjim said:


> Althoughit's not possible in all vans, have you considered fitting swivel bases on the cab seats (drivers/passenger) ?
> 
> On the Hymer, I can swivel the seats to point into the hab area. I'm lucky to have ISRI seats with lots of adjustments,
> this option provides two comfy reclining arm-chairs.
> ...



thanks james...  sadly  my van cant use the cab seats...  even if it could the cab is   FREEZING    -  tis a mitsubishi truck....   so my curtains and insulation between  cab-hab is really thick...


----------



## davep10000 (Feb 23, 2018)

For a very personal shape, you could use one of these kits - but it would require replacing the deli flat cushions with some sort of seat 'shell' (like a fibreglass bucket seat) before using the kit.
Two Part Competition Seat Expanding Foam Kit | JJC Race & Rally

Another option is to ditch the flat cushions (unless they are needed for a bed) and buy a really nice 2nd hand leather car seat from ebay, and mount it to the base board.   

A bit off the wall suggestions, but you already have an 'alternative' and characterful vehicle!

Just loving our new Deli as well!

Dave.
EG...

CAR SEATS Nissan Primera (2000) Leather & vinyl.  campervan conversion  | eBay


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 23, 2018)

*Back rest*

What about something like this, can be folded out the way when not in use. 

http://https://www.completecareshop.co.uk/beds-and-bedding/bed-supports-and-hoists/deluxe-bed-rest-view-large?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI257xn-G82QIVUUkZCh0wAQ8CEAQYBCABEgLBmvD_BwE


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 23, 2018)

davep10000 said:


> For a very personal shape, you could use one of these kits - but it would require replacing the deli flat cushions with some sort of seat 'shell' (like a fibreglass bucket seat) before using the kit.
> Two Part Competition Seat Expanding Foam Kit | JJC Race & Rally
> 
> Another option is to ditch the flat cushions (unless they are needed for a bed) and buy a really nice 2nd hand leather car seat from ebay, and mount it to the base board.
> ...



Thanks for the ideas....   i do need the delica cushions for a bed...  mostly i sleep above the cab  but in severe weather i do sleep downstairs so i can switch the gas fire on before i get out of bed !!    You're right  its an unusual and character van...  i get  a lot of folks wanting to have a look at it when i travel...  it looks macho and rugged and 4WD and manly on the outside   -  but inside it is predominantly pink !!! 

have you got pictures of yours on your profile?


----------



## Derekoak (Feb 23, 2018)

*2 degree back lean to one degree seat tilt*

Many years ago I did an ergonomics degree, i remember a formula as in my title. This is a side view of the settee I am building in my little doblo xl camper. When its a bed the ply goes like the second photo. There will be 75mm dense foam cushions on the settee and when a bed a 25mm memory foam topper over everything. This is a copy of what I did in my previous doblo. It was comfortable to lounge in. I hope it gives ideas of how to get to comfort. Flat and vertical is too common and still they charge 50000 pounds or more!! Diy is one answer.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 23, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> What about something like this, can be folded out the way when not in use.
> 
> http://https://www.completecareshop.co.uk/beds-and-bedding/bed-supports-and-hoists/deluxe-bed-rest-view-large?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI257xn-G82QIVUUkZCh0wAQ8CEAQYBCABEgLBmvD_BwE




Now - that's an interesting item......   i will take some measurements in the van and may well consider this......   i love guys' abilities to do lateral thinking  !!!!  i can always cover it in pink  !!


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 23, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> Wedge shape cushions are available
> 
> Amazon.co.uk: wedge support cushion
> 
> ...




there are interesting possibilities on here also ....   thanks


----------



## 2cv (Feb 23, 2018)

This is not my van, but similar. If you look closely the front of te seat cushion is slightly raised.. I find that this makes the seat much more comfortanble than if the base were flat.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 23, 2018)

2cv said:


> This is not my van, but similar. If you look closely the front of te seat cushion is slightly raised.. I find that this makes the seat much more comfortanble than if the base were flat.
> 
> View attachment 61350



thanks  -  now that i have been all round the house looking at different angles of seating....  tis a complicated business !!  The front of my horizontal hab cushions is not so much a problem as i have a portable/collapsible/dual purpose footstool which is the perfect height  for leg extension and putting my  feet up  - its the rigidity in my spine caused by the vertical seat back that i am trying to find a softer angle for.....


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 23, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> We just use a IKEA sofa with matching storage box underneath... Cheap and comfortable. View attachment 61344



thanks  i could not get this into my van -  but i guess i could go round ordinary furniture shops and see what i can see..... thanks for the new idea


----------



## wildebus (Feb 23, 2018)

Derekoak said:


> Many years ago I did an ergonomics degree, i remember a formula as in my title. This is a side view of the settee I am building in my little doblo xl camper. When its a bed the ply goes like the second photo. There will be 75mm dense foam cushions on the settee and when a bed a 25mm memory foam topper over everything. This is a copy of what I did in my previous doblo. It was comfortable to lounge in. I hope it gives ideas of how to get to comfort. Flat and vertical is too common and still they charge 50000 pounds or more!! Diy is one answer.



Slight Post hijack, but may still be of interest for original question ...

There is a type of stay you can get - where you lift up a base and release and the base is tilted.  lift again and release and it is tilted some more.  lift again and release and again tilted further.  but then you lift for the fourth time and release and the base goes back to flat.
All that is done without needing access to the stay.
Anyone know what they are called and where to buy?  
I am after a pair of these for the upper part of my bad base so I can raise it to use as a kind of 'bed lounger' without having to prop things up with cushions and at the end of the evening drop down flat without having to access the back to move the support out the way - so the final "lift and goes flat again" function is the key part of the idea.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 23, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Slight Post hijack, but may still be of interest for original question ...
> 
> There is a type of stay you can get - where you lift up a base and release and the base is tilted.  lift again and release and it is tilted some more.  lift again and release and again tilted further.  but then you lift for the fourth time and release and the base goes back to flat.
> All that is done without needing access to the stay.
> ...



it sounds like the mechanism someone recommended on here for a stainless steel back rest used in hospital beds which i think might be fairly comfy to lean on in my van......   -  a bit like a deck chair mechanism.....?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 23, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> We just use a IKEA sofa with matching storage box underneath... Cheap and comfortable. View attachment 61344



There cr-p,back to low and to upright,i prefair adjustable car seats on swival and i can turn 4 of mine around to watch a tv on back wall if i had a tv.:lol-053:
Most of the seats i have tried in campers would not pass muster with me.


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 23, 2018)

Can't you get comfy using memory foam pillows rather than using cushions, they're bigger and usually much softer to mould to your shape.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 23, 2018)

yorkieowl said:


> Can't you get comfy using *memory foam* pillows rather than using cushions, they're bigger and usually much softer to mould to your shape.



my experience of memory foam has not been good.....     i bought a single mattress topper for the overhead cab bed -   reduced from £100 allegedly....   down to £50  -  worth  £1.48  on a  good day....   total  waste of money..

but i think i still have it in the shed and could manouevre it into a good  triangular shape....    good thinking yorkie...


----------



## wildebus (Feb 23, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> it sounds like the mechanism someone recommended on here for a stainless steel back rest used in hospital beds which i think might be fairly comfy to lean on in my van......   -  a bit like a deck chair mechanism.....?


A deck chair setup is just the same except for the final lift and go flat bit. That has got me flummoxed.  I know it exists but don't know the name. 
I'll check up on hospital supplies (it was the earlier medical link that reminded me on this)


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 23, 2018)

wildebus said:


> A deck chair setup is just the same except for the final lift and go flat bit. That has got me flummoxed.  I know it exists but don't know the name.
> I'll check up on hospital supplies (it was the earlier medical link that reminded me on this)



is it some sort of ratchet device ?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 23, 2018)

2cv said:


> This is not my van, but similar. If you look closely the front of te seat cushion is slightly raised.. I find that this makes the seat much more comfortanble than if the base were flat.
> 
> View attachment 61350



The back is to low and no head/back support for me,like the van though.


----------



## wildebus (Feb 23, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> is it some sort of ratchet device ?


I think so.

Checked hospital beds and they do just what I am after and what could work as a camper settee, but are all electric.


----------



## RoaminRog (Feb 23, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Slight Post hijack, but may still be of interest for original question ...
> 
> There is a type of stay you can get - where you lift up a base and release and the base is tilted.  lift again and release and it is tilted some more.  lift again and release and again tilted further.  but then you lift for the fourth time and release and the base goes back to flat.
> All that is done without needing access to the stay.
> ...



We have that arrangement in our Autorail Miami, but it is incorporated into the bed frame and I doubt if it’s available as a seperate item.


----------



## wildebus (Feb 23, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Simple
> Froli sleep system
> Froli Sleep System | Boat Accessories and Equipment | Caravan equipment | Motorhome equipment | campervan cInterior Equipment for cab | campervan | caravan | Arm Rests | Dash Board Kit | Bed Bases | Bunk Equipment | Cab Equipment



Simple if you want to do that.
What I am wanting and describing is nothing similar in the slightest however.

Unless it is this one? Froli RETROFIT HEADREST, Froli Sleep System, Caravan equipment, Motorhome equipment, campervan cInterior Equipment for cab, campervan, caravan, Arm Rests, Dash Board Kit, Bed Bases, Bunk Equipment, Cab Equipment, Carpets Mats, Curtains, Rail & Runners, External Blinds, Froli Sleep System, Froli Sleep System, Internal Blinds, Internal Storage, Seat Swivels, Tables Legs, Window Stays,


----------



## wildebus (Feb 23, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> The retro fit adjustable tilt bed base ?


The first link went into a sprung base video, hence my comment.  Th headrest after looks interesting. Thanks for that


----------



## wildebus (Feb 23, 2018)

The Froli Adjustable Headrest that Charlie.linked to could also work well if fitted upside down and vertically to the back of a seat (just a thought there)

I wish I could find more info on how it works - it does look just what I was looking for.


----------



## QFour (Feb 24, 2018)

Our Swift was the same. Upright back to the seat and the seat cushion was to hard. Seats had some shape built in so the front of the seat was raised but this meant that it was uncomfortable to sleep on as it was not flat. The other problem we had was the seats were to high. SWMBO’s feet did not touch the floor when sitting. Lifting the front of the base sounds good what about a round thick ply disc with an off centre hole. If you used a wing nut to hold it in place you could vary the amount of lift. Easy to put back to flat position when required.

..


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 24, 2018)

Lidls (or possibly Aldi) have been selling sloping pillows recently. a triangular foam pillow that looks extremely uncomfortable for sleeping on but may well serve your purpose.


----------



## davep10000 (Feb 24, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> Thanks for the ideas....   i do need the delica cushions for a bed...  mostly i sleep above the cab  but in severe weather i do sleep downstairs so i can switch the gas fire on before i get out of bed !!    You're right  its an unusual and character van...  i get  a lot of folks wanting to have a look at it when i travel...  it looks macho and rugged and 4WD and manly on the outside   -  but inside it is predominantly pink !!!
> 
> have you got pictures of yours on your profile?



Delicagirl,
Just added pictures of my 2 Delicas to my profile!!


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 24, 2018)

I had the same issue so I just turned the benches around to form a long bench, better for sleeping on and much more walking around width. Leave the table rail and you can still use it when needed but you will be sitting sideways to it.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 24, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Simple
> Froli sleep system
> Froli Sleep System | Boat Accessories and Equipment | Caravan equipment | Motorhome equipment | campervan cInterior Equipment for cab | campervan | caravan | Arm Rests | Dash Board Kit | Bed Bases | Bunk Equipment | Cab Equipment




what a great product !!!


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 24, 2018)

wildebus said:


> The Froli Adjustable Headrest that Charlie.linked to could also work well if fitted upside down and vertically to the back of a seat (just a thought there)
> 
> I wish I could find more info on how it works - it does look just what I was looking for.



upside down....    there's a clever thought  and its not too expensive either......


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 24, 2018)

davep10000 said:


> Delicagirl,
> Just added pictures of my 2 Delicas to my profile!!



thanks Davep  -   so you have 2 delicas???   lucky man.....   i struggle with technology and dont have time at the moment to photo and try to download internal pics of my van but its a little bit different to yours. 

i have two double seats on either side of my dining table, and at right angles to them is one double seat immediately to the right of the step up into the hab unit.    if i take the table out the two seats' 4 cushions get rearranged for a mattress - but its not flat so not terribly comfy - hence i sleep uptop. i also have a spare giant upholstered unit the size of the full length of the hab from the rear of cab through to the bathroom which "infills"  the whole of the interior to make a bed capable of fitting probably 4-5 japanese and/or 3 drunken UK layabouts !!    

I also have a gas fire at floor level opposite the bathroom door, and above that is a cupboard which was shelving but  have made it into a wardrobe.  The japanese used it to house a TV  - and the side panel of the cupboard had a removable panel to allow viewing of the screen.   i dont have a TV.   it would be great to meet up at some stage with vans...   there are so few of us around !!!!

excited now......   !!!!


----------



## davep10000 (Feb 24, 2018)

There seem to be an infinite number of combinations in these little japanese conversions!
Our double seat facing the table reclines so is fairly comfy (It also turns over to face forward when travelling - there are seat belts for all 6 seats).

Our L300 is even smaller than yours - only 4.7m long, and 1.9m wide, but has everything in it we need.

Like you, we tend to use the over cab bed, as its plenty big enough for two.

There are plenty of Delicas up here in Scotland (mainly the newer L400) - I was parked up (by chance) with 2 others a few weekends ago.

 If you are ever in SW Scotland let us know, and we can recommend some great wild camps (small vehicles only!!).

If you need any technical advice on Delicas, let me know.

Dave.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 24, 2018)

davep10000 said:


> There seem to be an infinite number of combinations in these little japanese conversions!
> Our double seat facing the table reclines so is fairly comfy (It also turns over to face forward when travelling - there are seat belts for all 6 seats).
> 
> Our L300 is even smaller than yours - only 4.7m long, and 1.9m wide, but has everything in it we need.
> ...



Hi i think mine is a L500 on a JB500 base  -  does that make sense?   it was made in 1993.   i hadn't realised other similar  models were smaller....   mine is   2.85 tall; 2.18 wide and  4.93 long.  How do you heat yours ?     Do you have a toilet?    i put a 100 solar panel onto mine and will be adding another one soon. i also have 2 leisure batteries  and there is room for a third if i need it. 

 i met a great family in Blackford near Dunblane.   He loved my van and had a delica 7 seater  - but   wanted a MOHO  but not too sure if his partner did.  He gave me some parts for mine. i was last in Scotland  2 years ago - at that time i was an Uni part time and so had to return to Somerset, but i got my degree last year, so the world is now my lobster as they say.  PM me your contact details and i can keep in touch by phone as i dont find wifi very easy when away....


----------



## davep10000 (Feb 24, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> How do you heat yours ?     Do you have a toilet?    ....



Its got a webasto Diesel heater, and also a rear heater and separate rear aircon unit run from the engine.
Water heating is from a heat exchanger.
The loo is a movable portaloo in the shower room. All very compact, but everything we need, and more.

Dave.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 6, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> The retro fit adjustable tilt bed base ?
> Froli RETROFIT HEADREST, Froli Sleep System, Caravan equipment, Motorhome equipment, campervan cInterior Equipment for cab, campervan, caravan, Arm Rests, Dash Board Kit, Bed Bases, Bunk Equipment, Cab Equipment, Carpets Mats, Curtains, Rail & Runners, External Blinds, Froli Sleep System, Froli Sleep System, Internal Blinds, Internal Storage, Seat Swivels, Tables Legs, Window Stays,



Just a little update .... bought a pair of these from grasshopper following Charlies posting and arrived yesterday.

The mechanism works EXACTLY as I was hoping :cool1: :banana: 

Lift up and back raises a little. Repeat 5 more times. Lift once more and back drops virtually flat again.  
It would have been REALLY good if it raised more each time, but that's getting a bit picky. Just what I was after for myself on the bed.


As far as a back support goes on a seat, I would think they might do the job there as well if you needed an adjustable back, but cushions probably better?


----------



## colinm (Mar 6, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> Has anyone else had a go at this type of internal chair re-design  -  or do i just need another  £50k+ for a new van :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:?



You could, but odds are it would be little better.
Not read the entire thread, so apologies if this has been posted already.
It's not just the seat backs, you also need to look at the base, these are often flat which is not good.
As for cutting foam, as posted earlier, a electric craving knife works well.


----------



## Dowel (Mar 6, 2018)

Have you had a search for ergonomics of seating or of sofas, chairs etc, whatever comes closest to your needs?

These might be of interest:

The Geometry of Comfort
The Geometry of Futon Comfort

Sitting and Chair Design
Ergonomics of sitting

Our Top 3 Sofa Back Supports
Our Top 3 Sofa Back Supports - Helping You Sit In Comfort

Sorry there are lots of inches in the first which you will be too young to remember but hope some of it might be useful or entertaining


----------



## izwozral (Mar 6, 2018)

These any good Delish? Comfort Seashell Shape Surrounded Seat Cushion Foam Car Cane Chair Pad Pillow  | eBay


----------



## izwozral (Mar 6, 2018)

Or make your own chair shape by buying seat, back and arms, glue together then cover. Foam cut to size, upholstery foam


----------



## TJBi (Mar 6, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> Hi  -  my Delica  has very "upright-vertical-horizontal" deep foam seating either side of my dining table/lounge (when table is removed).  It is not fabulously comfortable for lounging in because of the upright back.   ~i have a satisfactory method of putting my feet up, which helps for reading in the evening,  but,  the Vertical back......   mmm  ...   i have devised all sorts of angular supportive bits n bobs to try to "angleise" my back support....   a sausage type long cushion at bum level / a pilates blue rubber ball at mid back level  /  a variety of cushions at the back and at the side of my thighs for arm-supports...   but i have not quite cracked the final design for real comfort.
> 
> Lockers are underneath all the seating and so there's a flat hard board under the foam to protect the batteries/water tank etc etc.
> 
> ...



It's not clear whether you placed the sausage-type long cushion in front of or behind your seat back.  On a yacht that I used to own, the seat back was angled by means of a wooden strip (part of the original design) running lengthways behind the bottom of the seat back.  Would this sort of system be any good?  You could experiment initially with something easily removable to see what sort of angle is required for comfort.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 7, 2018)

Dowel said:


> Have you had a search for ergonomics of seating or of sofas, chairs etc, whatever comes closest to your needs?
> 
> These might be of interest:
> 
> ...




These were really interesting articles....   especially  ""A reclined position is important for both comfort and health. Herman Miller, the company that designed the Aeron chair, has conducted extensive research in the area of seating comfort. They found that most people, regardless of gender, height and weight, prefer sitting in a reclined position. In one study, “All sitters chose substantially reclined postures, with backrest angles averaging 25 degrees from the vertical".

This "angleness" of a seat was the reason i concluded that my habitation seating was not too comfortable.   Many thanks


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 7, 2018)

izwozral said:


> These any good Delish? Comfort Seashell Shape Surrounded Seat Cushion Foam Car Cane Chair Pad Pillow  | eBay




how can i resist Izzy?   this product is guaranteed to 



"" help you shape a beautiful buttock  ""


i'd best buy two then eh ?   dont want to be lobsided do i ?  !!!!


----------



## izwozral (Mar 7, 2018)

All photographs of any improvement will be gratefully received Collette!


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Mar 7, 2018)

when you think about you have got the wrong van for your needs.  The Rear U shaped lounge styles are good but normally have to do bed up every night and after years of doing this you get fed up, and nowhere for bedding etc.  So lots of van now have rear french  bed - great, but they all have these ridiculous upright seats which are awful.  Only Autotrails and Bessecar do the side facing loungers - the perfect solution.  Bed in Back with a good practical solution for living area.  If you are not carrying pax, then this is the only way you are going to be anywhere near comfortable.  Sell you mine for £50,001 problem solved.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 7, 2018)

Midage  i sleep above the cab so dont have to make up a bed each night  - phew -   can i put a £5 deposit on your kind offer and pay youat  £8.32.5p per month please ? :fun:


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 7, 2018)

What about thinking from a different angle. Only a wild suggestion as I don’t know if it is possible in your van but...

... could you remove a bench and fit a household chair in its place ?

Something like http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/sofas-armchairs/armchairs/poäng-armchair-birch-veneer-hillared-dark-blue-spr-09197808/

Or maybe even FLINTAN/NOMINELL Swivel chair with armrests Black  - IKEA


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 7, 2018)

i have been given such a wide array of brilliant ideas...  thanks to all who have contributed and  researched on my behalf...   one idea led me to another and then someone else came up with a different angle...   and so i learny new ways of looking at comfort and my van's configuration....

   i have two bench seats opposite each other (facing towards the cab and the rear kitchen).  My huge table fills in the gap when i am writing and need my "office table ".   This area can also accommodate a double bed for if i have  Ahem...    guests. :have fun:

Installing one-off "house chairs "  was an interesting new idea would be very difficult as underneath  all my benches i have storage/batteries/electrics/gas ...  none of which can be easily re-sited to accommodate a chair.  Anchorage would be an added difficulty.

So looking at all the ergonomic and back support products triggered another idea for back support when considering my van's layout.


 In the house i have a new bedsettee.  When in settee mode there are two very large and high-backed, professionally buttoned, well upholstered and shaped cushions which are zipped onto the rear frame.  These are incredibly comfy to sit on/lean on.

So i have  taken one into the van, and placed it at the back of my deepest bench seat. Having spent an hour in there reading today it was really comfy.   I think this may be just the ticket !!  i will report further progress when i have used it a few times and discovered if "in the wild"  it works as well as on my drive.     

it's hard to think laterally about adapting things from my home (which will not be used when i am away vanning) to camp with - as we are all so used to buying "purpose-made-highly-overpriced-Campervan-Stuff !!!  

If this works in the long term...  It will have been a great free addition to my facilities.   i will of course then need to find a match for the pink material which abounds in my mobile lovenest so that i can cover the settee cushion to match....

thanks everyone


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 7, 2018)

Brilliant! If it works and you want to match you just need a loose cover or even a throw ha ha


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 7, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> thanks james...  sadly  my van cant use the cab seats...  even if it could the cab is   FREEZING    -  tis a mitsubishi truck....   so my curtains and insulation between  cab-hab is really thick...


I never use the Hab' seats unless to eat at the table, we use the driving seats, more comfortable and we do not get a sore neck watching the TV over our shoulders, on the bulkhead for the loo area. We could take the hab' seat out move the table and get a much better  sitting area.    MMMM! there's an idea now


----------



## Trotter (Mar 12, 2018)

"but on those evenings when you just "cant get comfy"  it is irritating !!"

From experience, those evenings are just that, can't get comfy. No matter where you are, what you do. I'd bet, if you were at home, you'd be just as badly off. Give 

up, either go down the pub or go to bed. It'll be a better day tomorrow.......or another uncomfortable one. Let's be honest, sometimes, life's just a pain in the b...

It's staying cheerful that keeps me going.

Dadad


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 12, 2018)

This area can also accommodate a double bed for if i have  Ahem...    guests. 
   What you mean other guests,i thought i was the only ---:sad: well thought  looks like its over before its started,.
Glad you got sorted as i know what its like trying to get comfy in poor seats:wave:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 13, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> This area can also accommodate a double bed for if i have  Ahem...    guests.
> What you mean other guests,i thought i was the only ---:sad: well thought  looks like its over before its started,.
> Glad you got sorted as i know what its like trying to get comfy in poor seats:wave:



Do you not get a bit of a squeeze getting a double bed in through the doors? I know the door is  bigger but?????????


----------



## wildebus (Mar 28, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> The retro fit adjustable tilt bed base ?
> Froli RETROFIT HEADREST, Froli Sleep System, Caravan equipment, Motorhome equipment, campervan cInterior Equipment for cab, campervan, caravan, Arm Rests, Dash Board Kit, Bed Bases, Bunk Equipment, Cab Equipment, Carpets Mats, Curtains, Rail & Runners, External Blinds, Froli Sleep System, Froli Sleep System, Internal Blinds, Internal Storage, Seat Swivels, Tables Legs, Window Stays,



I like to close a loop on suggestions, and CC suggested the above for a requirement I was after.

Well, not quite finished it yet, but this is my new Rear Fixed Bed, just built and adapted to use the above Froli system in it ...



Camper Bed - Raised by David, on Flickr


----------



## harrow (Mar 28, 2018)

I had a rocking chair, I found I had to have different chairs to sit in.

:bow:


----------



## watchthis (Mar 28, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> Hi  -  my Delica  has very "upright-vertical-horizontal" deep foam seating either side of my dining table/lounge (when table is removed).  It is not fabulously comfortable for lounging in because of the upright back.   ~i have a satisfactory method of putting my feet up, which helps for reading in the evening,  but,  the Vertical back......   mmm  ...   i have devised all sorts of angular supportive bits n bobs to try to "angleise" my back support....   a sausage type long cushion at bum level / a pilates blue rubber ball at mid back level  /  a variety of cushions at the back and at the side of my thighs for arm-supports...   but i have not quite cracked the final design for real comfort.
> 
> Lockers are underneath all the seating and so there's a flat hard board under the foam to protect the batteries/water tank etc etc.
> 
> ...



Hi
I seem to remember Mr Mainbrace (maingate)  on this forum some time ago made a modification to his seating arrangement it may be an idea to send him a private message to see if he can remember what he did...I am sure he will not mind. If I can recall he had the same sort of problem albeit he did not have the same motor home as your's.

Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## colinm (Mar 29, 2018)

wildebus said:


> I like to close a loop on suggestions, and CC suggested the above for a requirement I was after.
> 
> Well, not quite finished it yet, but this is my new Rear Fixed Bed, just built and adapted to use the above Froli system in it ...
> 
> ...



This has just reminded me, I have an electrically adjustable bed which we brought for my mother some years back, I have thought about modifying the slatted base in van to give two raising parts at top of beds, the only thing is IIRC the motor is 36v, so not sure if it would run off 12v very slowly, or need an inverter.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2018)

harrow said:


> I had a rocking chair, I found I had to have different chairs to sit in.
> 
> :bow:



i have 2 different types of portable collapsible "outside chairs"  -  one is a 1930's wooden one with cane seating, and the other is a modern collapsible camping-canvas chair.  both of them will open up inside my van, and i use them occasionally just for a change


----------



## harrow (Mar 29, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> i have 2 different types of portable collapsible "outside chairs"  -  one is a 1930's wooden one with cane seating, and the other is a modern collapsible camping-canvas chair.  both of them will open up inside my van, and i use them occasionally just for a change


As long as they give you different positions to sit in, I found watching tv, I just needed a change.

:wave:


----------



## wildebus (Mar 29, 2018)

colinmd said:


> This has just reminded me, I have an electrically adjustable bed which we brought for my mother some years back, I have thought about modifying the slatted base in van to give two raising parts at top of beds, the only thing is IIRC the motor is 36v, so not sure if it would run off 12v very slowly, or need an inverter.


Probably using the inverter would be easiest as you have the AC-DC converter to get the 36V DC already I assume?   May not be the most electrically efficient, but for around 30 seconds a day, who cares?


----------

